# Dog Training/retriever club



## BaitsandBullets

Hey y'all, I live in Sylvester GA and am looking to get together with a retriever club or individuals who would like to train our pups together this off season. Let me know.


----------



## Ol' Red

https://www.facebook.com/sowega.hrc

Red


----------

